# Loving Loving Loving HealthySexyHair products!!!



## Thais (Jul 6, 2006)

So I used the HealthySexyHair (HSH) shampoo and conditioner last weekend and flat ironed my hair (https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=31032). Yesterday I used it again and just let my hair air-dry and it is just so smooth, shiny and tame! LOL I am loving this line so much! Thanks Janelle and Kim for suggesting it!!!

Here are some pics of my air-dry hair after using HSH... This was after a day of work and no combing. LOL

YAY






Attachment 21809Attachment 21810Attachment 21811


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2006)

That is awesome! I am really liking this line too.


----------



## Becka (Jul 6, 2006)

that stuff works - your hair looks awesome, SOOO healthy!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 6, 2006)

Your Hair Looks Fab!


----------



## LVA (Jul 6, 2006)

u're welcome Thais, I was a lil hesitant to buy it @ first cuz the price on it was a lil more expensive than my normal drugstore shampoo and conditioner . .but wow!! i love it soo much!! I'm sooo happi u like it too, yea!!

btw - i think i'm in love w/your hair, u look like those girls in the head and shoulders commercial


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Alright, one more rave and I'm going to knock myself out! I keep hearing about it, and I'm trying to find a local store that has it so I don't have to wait on it in the mail *lol* Grrrr!!!!!!!! Why am I always the late one? Glad you've loving it Thais!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Why am I always the late one? Glad you've loving it Thais! Better late than never!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 6, 2006)

that looks soooooo nice, thais! i can't wait to try this!


----------



## Maja (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, your hair looks awesome. (Putting HSH on my wish list)


----------



## shockn (Jul 6, 2006)

What is the scent like for these products?


----------



## vickih (Jul 6, 2006)

we don't get the Healthy Sexy Hair in Canada.. only the other ones, like short hair or big hair.. crap....


----------



## jennycateyez (Jul 6, 2006)

i been wabting to try this for a long time


----------



## kisska3000 (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anybody know what kind of stores sale them or something like that. Thanks.


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 7, 2006)

Your hair looks so pretty! I'm so jealous because my hair is short and not long and pretty



Is this like a salon only brand?


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm using this shampoo and conditioner right now and I'm seeing great results.

Originally Posted by *kisska3000* Does anybody know what kind of stores sale them or something like that. Thanks. I buy it at Trade Secret.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

I get it at Ulta... it's a salon brand, but you can usually find it in stores that carry salon lines.

Glad your liking it!!! Your hair looks GREAT!!!!

YEAH BABY!!! Another HSH Girl!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!





As far as the scent.. it's kinda hard to describe. Clean smelling, almost like a coconutty fruit scent. Not overpowering. I like this scent better than the new "chocolate milk" one they have out now that I smelled yesterday at Ulta...


----------



## Thais (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shockn* What is the scent like for these products?



The shampoo has a citric scent to it. It is difficult to describe the scent of the conditioner, but somehow it reminds me of a beach. LOL I think it is because there is some sort of coconut smell to it.

Originally Posted by *kisska3000* Does anybody know what kind of stores sale them or something like that. Thanks. I bought mine at Trade Secret.

Originally Posted by *Danielle&amp;lt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your hair looks so pretty! I'm so jealous because my hair is short and not long and pretty



Is this like a salon only brand? I think so, but you can find it at Trade Secret too.

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I get it at Ulta... it's a salon brand, but you can usually find it in stores that carry salon lines. 
Glad your liking it!!! Your hair looks GREAT!!!!

YEAH BABY!!! Another HSH Girl!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!





As far as the scent.. it's kinda hard to describe. Clean smelling, almost like a coconutty fruit scent. Not overpowering. I like this scent better than the new "chocolate milk" one they have out now that I smelled yesterday at Ulta...

Lol thanks so much for advocating for this product. I was actually buying some ice cream at Cold stone creamery in the mall, and as I was lining, I looked inside the Trade Secret store that was just next to it and saw the HSH products in there. Then I couldnt resist it. LOLI will have to send some to Brazil for my mom and sister.


----------



## Salope (Jul 7, 2006)

I am sooo wanting to try this brand now. As soon as my Redken runs out (I hate having 7463623 bottles of shampoo &amp; conditioner in the bathroom), I'm buying this brand. I looked on Ulta's website and couldn't find the products. Am I retarded or is the brand not there?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 7, 2006)

Two years back I got mines at Long Drugs, but than they did not have the Healthy Sexy Line, only the volume one. You might want to check Rite Aide.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* I am sooo wanting to try this brand now. As soon as my Redken runs out (I hate having 7463623 bottles of shampoo &amp; conditioner in the bathroom), I'm buying this brand. I looked on Ulta's website and couldn't find the products. Am I retarded or is the brand not there? They dont usually show their salon hair items online... you usually can't find any CHI irons or anything like that either. I guess maybe for resale security, not sure...But yes, they do have the entire Sexy Hair Concepts collections in store.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 8, 2006)

I went to Ulta yesterday to get some (even tho I easily have 10 bottles of misc stuff in my bathroom) but couldn't decide which I should get. The HSH or the Healthy Smooth (or is it Silky?)Hair since I frizz....whatcha think?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Angie* I went to Ulta yesterday to get some (even tho I easily have 10 bottles of misc stuff in my bathroom) but couldn't decide which I should get. The HSH or the Healthy Smooth (or is it Silky?)Hair since I frizz....whatcha think? It depends on your hair really... I think you're talking about the SilkySexyHair? (Purple bottles?) I like Silky, although it's a little too heavy for me. But I know a lot of people who use it and its great for keeping their hair smooth. I need more moisture in my hair so the HealthySexy seems to do that and also keep it calmer since it's not as dry and unruly. If you can use products like frizz-ease or other serums and it doesn't make your hair weighed down or oily... then Silky would probably work well for you.


----------



## beautyaddict (Jul 10, 2006)

wow! ur hair looks nice.


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 10, 2006)

You all look awesome! I am so excited to try this stuff! NY Angel do you like any other products from Healthy Sexy Hair or just the shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to get off the subject but thank you to whomever listed more mineral cosmetics lines, I just ordered a bunch of samples... BTW is it true that if drugstores carry salon brands that the salon brands might be counterfeit??


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 12, 2006)

This stuff rocks. For peeps in Europe, you can go online to find distributors..at first I couldn't find it...but yes, you can get it over here!!!

It works better (IMO) than Kerastase or whatever and does not cost as much....although still way more than in the US....oh well.


----------



## sherice (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shockn* What is the scent like for these products?



The scent for the healthy sexy hair line smells nice....I bought the kit ...chocolate shampoo...the conditioner....leave in treatment.....polishing lotion...and the hairspray.....(just like I did for the straight sexy hair) and I am in love!! I think I will continue to stay with this product line.....next I wanna try the volume line...


----------



## vickih (Jul 12, 2006)

sherice.. does it get rid of the frizz? my hair is so frizzy.. especially when it's humid.. has a mind of it's own...

so tempted to buy it... they don't have it here in montreal.. only on ebay.


----------



## canelita (Jul 12, 2006)

nice, wish I could get that here


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Wow, your hair looks awesome. (Putting HSH on my wish list) Me too! Those are beautiful results! bravo!


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm getting some of the healthy sexy hair soymilk shampoo and conditioner soon



can't wait!!!!. I'm so glad I can get hold of it in the Uk



x


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 13, 2006)

I plan on picking some up tomorrow...1 liter bottle of shampoo and conditioner together for $24. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dlb04* I plan on picking some up tomorrow...1 liter bottle of shampoo and conditioner together for $24. I can't wait to try it! If you have an Ulta near you, you can get the set for $12.50.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 13, 2006)

$12.50 for the liter set at Ulta?? Are they on sale?? I might have to go and get more... I'm almost done with my 3rd set of liters...lol Can you tell I like this stuff?


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 13, 2006)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* $12.50 for the liter set at Ulta?? Are they on sale?? I might have to go and get more... I'm almost done with my 3rd set of liters...lol Can you tell I like this stuff?



Yup... they weren't on sale.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 14, 2006)

Realllly? Wow! I've never seen them that cheap there! thx!


----------



## andrews_girl728 (Jul 14, 2006)

hey !! oh wow !!

what type f gloss did u use or flat iron spray ?

iv'e tried the sexy hair concepts soya want flat iron spray or whatever its called but itcontains alcohol and actually like KILLED my hair

I've also tried the silky hair concepts also by the same brand but it REALLY tangled up my hair.. and my hair is thin to start with and like NEVER gets tangled up...

i guess teh healthy sexy hair is better or so everyoen is saying


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *andrews_girl728* hey !! oh wow !!what type f gloss did u use or flat iron spray ?

iv'e tried the sexy hair concepts soya want flat iron spray or whatever its called but itcontains alcohol and actually like KILLED my hair

I've also tried the silky hair concepts also by the same brand but it REALLY tangled up my hair.. and my hair is thin to start with and like NEVER gets tangled up...

i guess teh healthy sexy hair is better or so everyoen is saying

I tried the Sexy Concept Volume Shampoo and Condtioner like 3 years ago now and it left me with tangles, like crazy tangels. But I do admit it does give volume the hair. I am still waiting for my healthy sexy produts to arrive.


----------



## lynnda (Jul 14, 2006)

I am going to have to try this brand. You have such beautiful hair!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmm... that's weird... I don't usually ever get tangles from it. Usually with other DS shampoos and conditioners I will because they arent moistuizing enough --- but I never got them with the HSH...


----------



## Salope (Jul 15, 2006)

I went to Ulta today and bought the Curly Sexy shampoo &amp; conditioner. I was torn between this or HealthySexy hair but I opted for the first because my hair is curly. I hope it works well. I got thge 30 oz bottles so they'll be lasting me a longggg time.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* I went to Ulta today and bought the Curly Sexy shampoo &amp; conditioner. I was torn between this or HealthySexy hair but I opted for the first because my hair is curly. I hope it works well. I got thge 30 oz bottles so they'll be lasting me a longggg time.



Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 16, 2006)

Your hair is so pretty! If this shampoo could make my hair look like yours, I'd buy it without hesitation.


----------



## Thais (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* I went to Ulta today and bought the Curly Sexy shampoo &amp; conditioner. I was torn between this or HealthySexy hair but I opted for the first because my hair is curly. I hope it works well. I got thge 30 oz bottles so they'll be lasting me a longggg time.



Hope you like it!!!

Originally Posted by *Lafawnduh* Your hair is so pretty! If this shampoo could make my hair look like yours, I'd buy it without hesitation. Well you will only know it if you try it.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 16, 2006)

I love how shiny your hair looks.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* I went to Ulta today and bought the Curly Sexy shampoo &amp; conditioner. I was torn between this or HealthySexy hair but I opted for the first because my hair is curly. I hope it works well. I got thge 30 oz bottles so they'll be lasting me a longggg time.



I use the Curl Power curl enhancer - and that is awesome.... right Marisol!?



So I'm sure their other products will work well for you


----------



## Salope (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I've used it these past 2 days and it works well. I don't know if I notice a big difference, I'll need to compare, but so far so good. I wish I had some HealthySexy to use as a comparison. My hair is more moisturized now and I've been using less product so we'll see. Time will tell.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I use the Curl Power curl enhancer - and that is awesome.... right Marisol!?



So I'm sure their other products will work well for you



Yes, it rocks!


----------



## CassBH (Jul 23, 2006)

I am ready to try this line, too, but wanted to know if Janelle (who loves the line!) can tell me if they have a specific shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair? My hair is fine, but I have a lot of it, and even though it is fine, it does tend to frizz.

Janelle, or anyone who has good product knowledge, can you recommend a shampoo, conditioner, and maybe styling product for me? Right now, I have a chin length bob but would like to grow it out for a bit more length.

Thanks,

Cass


----------



## kristiex0 (Jul 27, 2006)

i just started using HSH shampoo and conditioner and leave-in .. how long until you actually notice results?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* I am ready to try this line, too, but wanted to know if Janelle (who loves the line!) can tell me if they have a specific shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair? My hair is fine, but I have a lot of it, and even though it is fine, it does tend to frizz.
Janelle, or anyone who has good product knowledge, can you recommend a shampoo, conditioner, and maybe styling product for me? Right now, I have a chin length bob but would like to grow it out for a bit more length.

Thanks,

Cass

They do have Color Me Sexy from the SimplySexy line... it's a color enhancing shampoo... Usually just alternating that with any other of their shampoos should keep the color looking fresh. There really isn't a specific line out for color. 
And Kristie, I usually noticed improvements after 1-2 uses. It depends on your hair beforehand... the drier and more damaged it is... could take a little longer to see any huge improvement. But don't give up! It really does help!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

is it healthy sexy hair or just sexy hair?


----------



## CamaroChick (Jul 27, 2006)

Man, you girls have got me jonesing now.... When I get a spare moment, I'm going on the hunt for this stuff.


----------



## graceface (Jul 27, 2006)

what type of hair is this good for? I have thick and course hair and i've been looking for a moisturizing, hydrating shampoo. I think i've seen the flat iron spray in Canada, but i'm definitely going to keep my eye open for a HG shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## LVA (Jul 27, 2006)

Hersch - The line is Sexy Hair, the Product is Healthy Sexy Hair ...

there's also Curly Sexy Hair, Straight Sexy Hair .. etc


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* Hersch - The line is Sexy Hair, the Product is Healthy Sexy Hair ...there's also Curly Sexy Hair, Straight Sexy Hair .. etc

gotcha! b/c i went to trade secrets and asked if they had hsh and the girl said she had sexy hair and i was like, "no, not that one"



!


----------



## graceface (Jul 27, 2006)

what type of hair is this shampoo good for? i have thick, course hair and i'm looking for something that is hydrating as well. I noticed on-line that there is a moisturizing shampoo as well. I've seen the flat iron spray in Canada, but i will have to keep my eyes open for the shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## Gracey Claire (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry I'm a little late at this...okay...very late...

I'm been reading through the threads to find out where you get this stuff. From what I have read, I really really want try it out.


----------



## CandRach2 (Jul 28, 2006)

I've already bought the Healthy Leave in Conditioner, which I liked, and I just bought the Soymilk shampoo and conditioner. I was going to either get that shampoo, or the chocolate one (which DID smell like chocolate!), but it was more money, so.... I'm gonna try them both tomorrow, I hope they work well, but since I like the leave in conditioner, I'm sure I'll like the others. I hope! I'll let you know. And it was thanks to all you guys, that I even HEARD about this brand! So that's cool. Or maybe I shouldn't say that until I see how my hair turns out! hehe. -Rachael


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *graceface* what type of hair is this shampoo good for? i have thick, course hair and i'm looking for something that is hydrating as well. I noticed on-line that there is a moisturizing shampoo as well. I've seen the flat iron spray in Canada, but i will have to keep my eyes open for the shampoo and conditioner! I have thick coarse hair and it's working really well with me. In fact I was amazed at how smooth it has made my hair.


----------



## Tesia (Jul 28, 2006)

your hair looks so full and healthy!


----------



## CassBH (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, I went and bought these great trial sizes of the HSH Soymilk shampoo, conditioner, adn tri-wheat leave in. I got all 3 for $10! That way, if I love it, I can go buy the big ones, if not, no loss.

Keep your fingers crossed! I need a good shampoo. I just hope this isn't too heavy for my hair .


----------



## LisaM07 (Jul 29, 2006)

where did you find these trial sizes??


----------



## kristiex0 (Jul 29, 2006)

_so i've been using the soy milk shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in for about 3 days now .. and i'm absolutely in love with it.. i don't think i could use another shampoo/conditioner again .. i'm running around making everyone feel how silky my hair is haha_


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

How does it compare to Biolage?


----------



## CassBH (Jul 29, 2006)

I got the trial sizes at a small beauty suppy store near my house....sorry, it's not a major chain!

On a side note, I used the shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in conditioner today for the first time and I can already see/feel a difference! I will use it over the next few days and report back, but so far, I think I can sfaely say, there is another HSH convert!!! ....and I am a VERY TOUGH critic!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 29, 2006)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm happy for all of you that love it!




I've started a cult apparently lol


----------



## CandRach2 (Jul 29, 2006)

I used the soymilk shampoo and conditioner, but it made my hair feel...like it wasn't clean. It didn't feel silky after I blow dried it, and it felt not good. So I went and cleaned my hair again, but not with those products. I just used L'Oreal shampoo and conditioner, but I then used the leave-in conditioner, from Healthysexyhair. My hair feels so silky and smooth now. I don't know if it's FROM the shampoo and conditioner I used before, or just because I cleaned my hair again. Anyone had that problem the first time, or know what I'm talking about? Has anyone used the Silky Sexy shampoo? Maybe THAT would be good for my hair. Anyone tried that? Cuz my hair is fine and thin. Is THAT why it didn't seem to be good the first time? Anyone who wants to reply, please do. Cuz I want to probably return them, but I want to know what other people think too. I think I'd probably want the SilkySexy shampoo better, but I'm not sure so...But the other thing is, I want my hair to BE healthy! So I'm torn. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CandRach2* I used the soymilk shampoo and conditioner, but it made my hair feel...like it wasn't clean. It didn't feel silky after I blow dried it, and it felt not good. So I went and cleaned my hair again, but not with those products. I just used L'Oreal shampoo and conditioner, but I then used the leave-in conditioner, from Healthysexyhair. My hair feels so silky and smooth now. I don't know if it's FROM the shampoo and conditioner I used before, or just because I cleaned my hair again. Anyone had that problem the first time, or know what I'm talking about? Has anyone used the Silky Sexy shampoo? Maybe THAT would be good for my hair. Anyone tried that? Cuz my hair is fine and thin. Is THAT why it didn't seem to be good the first time? Anyone who wants to reply, please do. Cuz I want to probably return them, but I want to know what other people think too. I think I'd probably want the SilkySexy shampoo better, but I'm not sure so...But the other thing is, I want my hair to BE healthy! So I'm torn. Please help! Thanks. Try the soy shampoo and conditoner with the wheat leave in condtioner. &lt; I have heard the leave in focndtioner is the best product in the healthy sexy hair line.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 31, 2006)

OK...so I have been using the HSH soy shampoo and conditioner for a week or so. I had been using it with my regular shine/anti frizz/gel junk, along with Ojon leave in spray....and it was pretty nice. I got a deal on ebay, a whole set of the HSH soy products...the shampoo, conditioner, leave in, smoothie and hair spray...all for $38 shipped. I tried it today for the first time with just the HSH products and I am actually pretty disappointed. My hair is big and it doesn't feel smooth and silky like it had :-( Im gonna wash it again tonight and put my regular stuff in it


----------



## duckie (Jul 31, 2006)

Well after reading all the rave reviews by you guys and in the review section, I decided to go ahead and try it!

I ordered the Soy Milk Conditioner and Shampoo, plus leave in Conditioner from eBay.

Because I'm in Australia shipping costs were quite a bit, and it ended up costing me a grand total of $88 USD for the 13oz bottles, so I'm hoping it's worth it!

Will report back as soon as I've tried the trio.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* How does it compare to Biolage? Yes. I'm quoting myself.



Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you need to buy an ENTIRE line for it to work well? Or can I just buy the conditioner or gel and use with a different brand? Trying to save some money, it seems to be quickly dissapearing since I joined. Too many products I suddenly need, lol


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *danilouwho* Thais - your hair is so beautiful!! I really need to try this stuff.....
p.s - yay my first post!

Welcome to Makeup Talk!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love it!! I think it is better than Biolage, Katy.

It makes my hair feel softer, smoother, cleaner, healthier.. all the great things we want our hair to feel like!! The conditioner isn't heavy and doesn't weigh my hair down. It doesn't leave my hair feeling greasy after 8 hours.


----------



## varsana (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *duckie* I ordered the Soy Milk Conditioner and Shampoo, plus leave in Conditioner from eBay.Because I'm in Australia shipping costs were quite a bit, and it ended up costing me a grand total of $88 USD for the 13oz bottles, so I'm hoping it's worth it!

Can you please tell me who you bought these off as I'm also wanting to purchase these products. Thanks


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2006)

There's an Australian distributor ... For 88 dollars through ebay, i'd imagine that's best to check the local distributor:

Hair FX Australia

Unit 11, 15-17 Kumulla Road

Miranda

New South Wales 2228

AUSTRALIA

011-612-9542-7200 (phone)

011-612-9542-7211 (fax)


----------



## duckie (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *varsana* Can you please tell me who you bought these off as I'm also wanting to purchase these products. Thanks Just the Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Conditioner and Shampoo + Leave in Conditioner.Not Silky or Curly Sexy Hair, just the main line product.

It's yet to arrive I'll let you know how it goes once I use it!

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* There's an Australian distributor ... For 88 dollars through ebay, i'd imagine that's best to check the local distributor:
Hair FX Australia

Unit 11, 15-17 Kumulla Road

Miranda

New South Wales 2228

AUSTRALIA

011-612-9542-7200 (phone)

011-612-9542-7211 (fax)

Haha seriously? I searched for ages for an Aussie Distributor and couldn't find one online, how annoying.
Thanks so much, I'll give them a call!


----------



## varsana (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* There's an Australian distributor ... For 88 dollars through ebay, i'd imagine that's best to check the local distributor Thanks heaps for that. I'll give them a call.


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* So I used the HealthySexyHair (HSH) shampoo and conditioner last weekend and flat ironed my hair (https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=31032). Yesterday I used it again and just let my hair air-dry and it is just so smooth, shiny and tame! LOL I am loving this line so much! Thanks Janelle and Kim for suggesting it!!!
Here are some pics of my air-dry hair after using HSH... This was after a day of work and no combing. LOL

YAY






Attachment 21809Attachment 21810Attachment 21811

Your hair looks gorgeous. I think I am sold on these products. Just have to get it. Is it good on short coarse hair too.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 15, 2008)

wow your hair looks so thick and healthy, I love it!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 15, 2008)

Your hair looks gorgeous!


----------

